

Avoiding fake clicks on your Facebook ads - mukeshitt

From an email I got:<p>&quot;Inspired by the viral video explaining issue of fake accounts clicking facebook ads, we have created a tool called Fan Harvest where we let you target your ads at people who have been actively engaging, a trait that only belongs to genuine accounts, with your competitors. Try us at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fanharvest.com&#x2F; and let us know what you think.&quot;<p>Looks legit and I know the team is strong behind this one.
======
gforst
Doesn't seem to be working. I input page name (has over 1 mil fans) and upon
submit nothing happens? Am I missing something

~~~
duram123
I tried the same thing, It takes a few (5-10) minutes to process a page that
size I figured. The CTR was through the roof went from just under 1% to over
5% CTR.

